# trotline bait



## ksfowler166

I am wanting to do some trotlining for catfishthis summer and was wondering what baits to use. I know to stay away from soft baits like liver, and I've heard that lye and ivory soap works well cats is this true?


----------



## specialpatrolgroup

Never used a trotline as they are illegal here, but I would imagine using cut bait would work.


----------



## spentwings

Yeah,,, a long dead notorious character from this area used cut sucker on his illegal trot-lines to great effect. 
He also sold half pints of whiskey in the 3-2 joints across the border in Mn on Sundays some 40 yrs ago and did many other dubious things. :rock:


----------



## Cathunter

The best trotline bait there is if fishing for big cats is live bait. We use bluegill or perch most of the time. Ocassionally we will use crawdads. We also use shad heads or sides when targetting blue cats. Hope this helps.


----------



## rebelp74

Crawfish, bream, other panfish, shad, bait fish or cut bait work good. I lean more to live bait. Here in la, bream and crawfish work the best.


----------



## The Duck Hammer

Perch and gizzard shad mostly.


----------



## Long Grove labs

We commercial fish here on the Mississippi in Iowa. Best bait for eaters is crickets. Want some bigger fish, use Crawdads, Clams, and cut bait. We also use Soap in the hotter part of the year, sounds dumb but we load the tanks up with fish in the heat on it.

Lance


----------

